# Single-Channel geht noch oder Dual-Channel Pflicht? (16 GB)



## N8Mensch2 (1. Februar 2017)

Nach dem Aufrüsten meines betagten Rechners (GTX 670 -> GTX 1070) fällt auf, dass der Arbeitsspeicher immer prall voll ist. Nach Blick in den Rechner stelle ich jetzt fest, dass der Thermalright Macho CPU Lüfter 2 Slots vom Arbeitsspeicher überdeckt. Die vorhanden 2 x 4 GB Arbeitsspreicherriegel DDR3 1600er) arbeiten also gar nicht im Dual- sondern im Singlechannel. Theoretisch aus meiner Sicher auch relativ irrelevant, der Datendurchsatz liegt im Singlebetriebt ja bei 6,5 GB/s und sollte bei 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher reichen.

Da ich jetzt aber auf 16 GB aufrüsten möchte, die neue Grafikkarte schiebt ja viel mehr Daten durch den Rechner, wäre Dual-Channel(ca. 13 GB/s Durchsatz) wahrscheinlich von Nöten. Oder bringt es doch etwas, 2 x 8 GB (120 Euo) in die ersten beiden Slots zu stecken und dann 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher im Single-Channel zu betreiben? Oder hätte das überhaupt keinen Mehrwert? 
Ansonsten muss ich ja meinen Macho rausnehmen und bräuchte adäquaten Ersatz(ggf. jemand eine leistungsfähige Lüfter-Empfehlung, damit die Arbeitsspeicher Slots frei werden?). In dem Fall würde ich ja dann nochmal 2 x 4 GB dazu kaufen und 16 GB Dual-Channel nutzen.

Ist irgendwie etwas verzwickt. Hätte schon gerne eine schnelle und unkomplizierte Lösung, aber wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt, gebe ich mich natürlich geschlagen^^ (-:


----------



## amdahl (1. Februar 2017)

> Theoretisch aus meiner Sicher auch relativ irrelevant, der  Datendurchsatz liegt im Singlebetriebt ja bei 6,5 GB/s und sollte bei 8  GB Arbeitsspeicher reichen.


 weil 6,5<8???
Wie schnell Daten übertragen werden müssen hängt nicht wirklich damit zusammen wie viel Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden ist. Von 16GB und dual-channel profitieren auch Spiele, egal was hier manche wieder schreiben werden.

Bedeckt der Kühler wirklich die Slots komplett? Normalerweise passt RAM ohne aufwändige Heatspreader trotzdem drunter.
Du musst ja auch nicht RAM für 120€ für die alte Plattform kaufen. Neu gibts 16GB DDR3 für ~90€, gebraucht noch ein wenig günstiger.
Was hier eine gute Lösung ist hängt natürlichauch ein Stück weit daran wie lange du diese Plattform noch behalten willst.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

Also meine Meinung ist das 4 Rams die Performance runterzieht.
Besser wenn 2 Riegel 2x8 oder höher wenn von Mainboard unterstützt.
Ansonsten kann ich evtl einen Noctua ( Österreich ) empfehlen... Leistungsstark
und leiser Lüfter, jedoch etwas teuer... 
jedoch wird bei neueren CPU ( wenn mal wieder eine Hardwareseitige Modifikation stattfinden sollte ) 
die Halterung kostenlos geliefert und das ein lebenlang! So kann man auch wieder Geld sparen !

Und ob Dual oder Single : Dual - Betrieb ist immer vorzuziehen...


----------



## amdahl (1. Februar 2017)

> Also meine Meinung ist das 4 Rams die Performance runterzieht.


Worauf stützt du diese Meinung? Abgesehen davon dass man mit Vollbestückung den RAM weniger gut übertakten kann ist das doch recht haltlos.


----------



## buggs001 (1. Februar 2017)

2. Suchergebnis auf bing ...
Test Results: Single Vs. Dual Channel RAM - Parallel Processing, Part 2: RAM and HDD

[url]https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1454213

[/URL]


----------



## freezy94 (1. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Worauf stützt du diese Meinung? Abgesehen davon dass man mit Vollbestückung den RAM weniger gut übertakten kann ist das doch recht haltlos.



Sehe ich auch so. Im laufenden Betrieb wirst du davon nichts merken... Habe auf meinem ASRock Z77 Extreme4 bei einem Intel Core i5 3570K ebenfalls Vollbestückung (4 RAM-Module) und es läuft wunderbar und ohne Probleme. OC ist - zumindest bei mir - ebenfalls kein Problem. Habe 1600er RAM gekauft und die schaffen alle 2000 MHz.


----------



## amdahl (1. Februar 2017)

buggs001 schrieb:


> 2. Suchergebnis auf bing ...
> Test Results: Single Vs. Dual Channel RAM - Parallel Processing, Part 2: RAM and HDD
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht Single- vs. Dual-Channel: Theorie und Praxis - ComputerBase Forum



Und genau aus dieser Zeit von derart undifferenzierten Tests stammt das die Aussage dass dual-channel und schnellerer RAM generell nichts bringen würde


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Worauf stützt du diese Meinung? Abgesehen davon dass man mit Vollbestückung den RAM weniger gut übertakten kann ist das doch recht haltlos.



Eben deswegen... 
wenn Du bei Vollbestückung weniger gut OC kannst = geht das auf die Performence 

Wie bereits der Moderator von PCGH @Incredible Alk in einem anderem Thread ähnlicher Natur mal zur Recht geschrieben hatte


> Und wenn bei einem z.B. 1155er System Dual Channel unterstützt brauchst du mindestens 2 Riegel - und da du die 16GB damit erreichen kannst wäre rein technisch gesehen die Kombination 2x8 GB die sinnvollste.
> Wenn natürlich 4x4GB bedeutend günstiger ist läuft das ebenso, verbraucht nur etwas mehr Strom (etwa 5-10W mehr unter Last) und ist aufgrund der höheren Speichercontrollerlast schlechter Übertaktbar falls das für dich einen Unterschied macht (beispielsweise erreicht man eher mit 2x8GB die 1866 MHz oder mehr als mit 4x4 GB).



Ich kann nur sagen ich hatte Probleme mit der Vollbestückung an einem System.... bei 2 Bänken funtzte das...

daher mein Rat...


----------



## GrueneMelone (1. Februar 2017)

Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Eben deswegen...
> wenn Du bei Vollbestückung weniger gut OC kannst = geht das auf die Performence
> 
> Wie bereits der Moderator von PCGH @Incredible Alk in einem anderem Thread ähnlicher Natur mal zur Recht geschrieben hatte
> ...



Ich nutze auch Vollbestückung mit 2400 MHz, was bei Haswell schon relativ viel ist. Die laufen aber ohne Probleme und OC, hab ich seltsamerweise keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Aber ist alles noch unter Luft und im Rahmen. Also wenn man keine Taktrekorde aufstellen will geht das.

Zum TE: Du kannst auch einfach die Kühler mit Heißluft ablösen und dann sollten die Rams locker unter den Kühler passen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

Interessant...

hier hab ich noch was gefunden bezüglich Haswell und 2x Voll mit Benchmarks 

Quad-channel RAM vs. dual-channel RAM: The shocking truth about their performance | PCWorld


----------



## Rumtata (1. Februar 2017)

Quad-channel und Vollbestückung (bei 4 Slots in dem fall hier) sind zwei verschiedene dinge.
Was du da verlinkst ist ein Haswell-E mit Quadchannel Support, der TE und GrueneMelone aber haben "nur" Dual-channel womit also auch bei Vollbestückung "nur" Dual-Channel genutzt wird.
Das OC schwieriger wird bei Vollbestückung mag sein, ist aber nur dann relevant wenn man das auch nutzen will und zieht nicht die Performance runter.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

Ich weiss das es ein Haswell ist,
aber dennoch fand ich den vergleich Dual gegen Quad sehr interessant
demnach ist Quad auch nicht wirklich schneller in der Benchmark als Dual

unangetastet der hier beschriebenen Problematik -- nur interessehalber... 

Wenn man kein OC machen will hast Du schon recht - 
wenn man den RAM-Controller und den Stromverbrauch ausseracht lässt


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Februar 2017)

Danke für Ideen, Vorschläge und Meinungen.
Vielleicht demontiere ich den CPU-Lüfter für den Einbau des Arbeitsspeichers. Vielleicht auch Lüfter drehen^^. 
Jedenfalls muss ich aufpassen, dir Grafikkarten Klemmen-Halterung von Mainboard habe ich beim Grafikkartenwechsel schon abgebrochen .

Interessant wäre einfach mal, ob die von PCGH(AUSGABE 02/2017) gemessenen Framedrops mit 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher Dual-Channel auch bei 16 GB Single-Channel vorhanden sind. Bei 16 GB Dual-Channel Channel sind die Ruckler lt. PCGH-Test ja weg. 

Aber ok, ich schaue, das ich "optimal" auf 16 Gb Dual Channel aufrüste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumtata (2. Februar 2017)

Für Dual-channel hättest du damals die Module in DDR3_A1 und DDR3_B1 stecken müssen (Du hast A1 und A2 genommen) wenn du nun 2x4GB dazu Kaufst kannst du die einfach in die 2 verbleibenden Slots stecken ohne den Kühler ab zu nehmen und hättest 16GB im Dual-channel betrieb.  
Falls du dir da zu unsicher bist mit dem abmontieren des Kühlers 
Siehe Handbuch Seite 19: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/Z68 Pro3.pdf


----------



## N8Mensch2 (1. März 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

habe aus dem Bauch heraus und als Kompromiss *sehr* flachen low-Profil Speicher 2 x 4 GB bestellt:
Ballistix Sport VLP 8GB Kit DDR3 1600 MT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Ist jetzt natürlich 15-30 Euro teurer und nur 1,35 Volt (sollte aber mit 1,5 Volt laufen), jedoch könnten die neuen Riegel mit nur 1,1 cm höhe unter den Kühler und die Lüfterhalterung passen.
Läuft die ganze Ram-Bestückung dann eigentlich im Dual-Channel, wenn ich in die ersten beiden Slots (also A1 & A2) die alten Riegel und in die hinteren Slots (B1 & B2) die neuen Riegel stecke? Oder passt das so alles nicht?


----------



## amdahl (1. März 2017)

Deine Plattform kann keinen quad-channel. Mehr als dual-channel kannst du hier auch mit 4 DIMMs nicht rausholen.
Für quad-channel bräuchtest du beispielsweise die 2011 bzw. 2011-3 Plattform.


----------

